# NEED > Point and Shoot like Sony RX100, but $cheaper$ and higher zoo0Om.



## mikael_schiffer (May 30, 2015)

Budget is around Rs20,000 - Rs25,000.
The RX100 1st gen is around Rs27,000 now. Its a great cam for sure but the Zoom is pretty underwhelming.

We were going for the Sony HX60V with 30x Zoom (Rs21,000) but found out the camera lens is pretty puny, like smartphone lens. 

_Now...if someone is spending more than Rs20k on a camera, he cant possibly settle for that lowly sensor right? even if it has super-zooms with NFC/Wifi gimmicks _.

*So we want a COMPACT POCKETABLE* _(RX100 sized)_camera, simple point and shoot, with GOOD IMAGE QUALITY in AUTO mode, a little inferior to RX100 is not a problem. And should have at least , ummm 7X Zoom... somewhere between 7X to 20X would do...


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2015)

I checked all advance P&S and it seems only nikon P7xxx series have 7x optical zoom in that range..

So the recommendation goes to Nikon p7700 for 24k at amazon.in

Buy Nikon Coolpix P7700 12.2MP Point and Shoot Camera (Black) with 7.1x Optical Zoom, 4GB Card, Camera Case and HDMI Cable Online at Low Price in India | Nikon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in
*img6a.flixcart.com/image/camera/j/y/m/nikon-coolpix-p7700-point-shoot-400x400-imadef9rggzmjsbu.jpeg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 1, 2015)

Thnks, gnna check the reviews


----------

